# Look what I made! the mouse dock is done o3o also nest boxes



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, it reminded me of a dock xD, or maybe a pier?

I was given 2 5 gallon buckets FULL of popcicle sticks (right after I went out and bought some) from the local pre-school that a friend of mines mom works at.

All the mice need new nest boxes to sleep in so I thought, instead of spending the money on the cheaply constructed things at the petstore, I'd build me own!

But first, I built this out of the popcicle sticks I bought!

































(ignore the dirty wheel xD, long over-due for a cleaning)

and thus, it looks like a dock..or pier..or something.

what do you think? leave it like it is now or add another section and make it surround the wheel completely?


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome! I wish my Popsicle stick structures lasted longer. They get chewed to pieces so quick.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

thats great, what sort of glue do you use? i presume its safe? its a brilliant idea.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thats cool I wish I had the time to make stuff like that


----------

